# Cherry Project



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Came home from work today and knowing I am off tomorrow, I took out the chain saw and cut a piece of the super wet Cherry off and mounted it on the new Powermatic. I thought about using a piece of that huge Hackberry that ET gave me, but decided to go slow with smaller piece until I learn to use this new lathe. Just got my Nova chuck insert today in the mail as well as a 6" Oneway Faceplace. I rounded the 8" diameter piece of wood down and mounted on the faceplace. I started to get the rough shape out and then drilled the depth that I wanted and will wait until tomorrow to hopefully finish it up. Wow, this new lathe turns like a dream. My old lathe, I had to put cement bags in cabinet and stand on it and walk around the garage with it while it jumped all over the garage. This thing is like galvbay said, it is smoooooth. First time I have had a variable speed and set the speed where ribbons of wood were flying like butter. This thing is going to be fun. Anyway, here is the start of the project and hope to make another before I have to start my unit shutdown at work and then when that is over, fly out to Thailand once again for hopefully not to long, but looking like a month or more. Here is pics and this cherry was slinging water and my shirt was soaking wet with the water flying out of this wood. Sweet turning. After this one, I will be anxious to turn a much larger piece now that I know how nice this is.
Diameter is about 7" and about 11" in lenght or so. Just guessing at this time. Had a crack at the part close to the top, and CA glued it to keep from splitting more until I can get it hollowed out and start soaking.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Great way to break in a new machine! Isn't green wood a blast?!! You are going to have some good times with that Mustard Monster. Keep the pics coming...gb


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yea, and I can see now that I need to get me a new steady rest for this new machine also. My other is much too small for this machine. Think I will see if I can get someone to make me one out of some steel or aluminum soon. If not, will make another wooden one. My old one was smaller but very simular to what you use, gb.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

SK....we need to find someone to build us one of these. 
http://www.turnrobust.com/Bowl_Steady_Rest.html


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes, I saw that on another of your posts not long ago. That is a very nice looking steady rest. I think I could handle one like that. I asked someone about one like that already and didn't seem too interested in making one. Looking for someone still that can make one for a decent price. Really, there isn't too much to that for what they want for one.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

No promises, GB can you send me some deminsions and better pics I will play around with it? it looks like a simple design..I have access to a nice plasma cutter and maybe some decent material.. Again i am quite busy these days so i do not know when i can get around to it, but if i can help you guys out i will.. I enjoy seeing your vessels!!

RA


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looks like fun and looking good. Glad you're getting to break in that new baby before work takes control of your life......


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Here is day two. I went out to start hollowing and found that my Jamieson system would not fit my new lathe. The back support was made for a midi lathe and would not raise high enough to be level on center plane. I figured I would have to wait until I could have it modified, but later realized I had most everything to fix it on hand. I'm not much of a welder but welded the parts together to allow raising the back support to start hollowing. Got a late start, but started soon afterwards. I am now about 2/3rds of the way through on hollowing and since I am going to Wood Show tomorrow in Katy Mills, I will try to finish Sunday. Here is progress so far.Wrapped in a garbage bag to keep from drying out, and should have finished today if I hadn't had delays but will try my best to finish Sunday and start soaking.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

good stuff, looking forward to the finished project


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

You are well on your way!! Let us know how the tool show is...check out the woodturners group for us. gb


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

ok, I'm stumped...where are you going to find toothpicks that large to fit inside? LOL


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> ok, I'm stumped...where are you going to find toothpicks that large to fit inside? LOL


Hes going to buy some 2X4's and get Terry to come over and turn them.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Finished hollowing out today and now soaking on PEG. Will be taking out of the PEG about Thursday or Friday and start the drying process. Will take more pics then or maybe before. Turned out pretty good and anxious to start finishing of project. Doubt I will get it completely finished before I leave on Business next month but who knows, maybe I can get it finished prior to traveling. 

Maybe I will get a chance next weekend to turn another one also, we'll see.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I can't wait to see it!!! I spent most of the day Sat cutting up two pecans and and Oak, There is a three way split on the oak if you are intersted i can get it for you, i may be making another trip to lake charles this month.. let me know if you want it?

:cheers:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Robert A. said:


> I can't wait to see it!!! I spent most of the day Sat cutting up two pecans and and Oak, There is a three way split on the oak if you are intersted i can get it for you, i may be making another trip to lake charles this month.. let me know if you want it?
> 
> :cheers:


Thanks Robert for the offer on the Oak. However, I don't have much good experience in turning Oak and not a very good turning wood in my opinion. Some people do turn it, but have not had much good sucess with Oak. Hate to be pickey, but Oak is just not very good turning wood in my opinion. Sure appreciate the offer though.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I knew there was a reason nobody wants the oak for turning LOL... It was that or pecan, the pecan was huge.. Dont apologize at all!!! just not much to choose from down here in the sticks.. If i do come across some decent large wood I will keep you and GB in mind!!! I also have some big cedar on the burn pile...


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Looking good Slip. Anxious to see it finished....


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

slip knot said:


> Thanks Robert for the offer on the Oak. However, *I don't have much good experience in turning Oak* and *not a very good turning wood in my opinion.* Some people do turn it, but *have not had much good sucess with Oak*. Hate to be pickey, but *Oak is just not very good turning wood *in my opinion. Sure appreciate the offer though.


Lemme see here,Slip... Can I gather that mebbe you don't like oak??:rotfl:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> Lemme see here,Slip... Can I gather that mebbe you don't like oak??:rotfl:


LOL, actually I love red oak! For cabinets, furnature or other straight boards or burning in the old fire place... just not for turning. It splits easy also, when turning or later on. Wet oak also STINKS when cut. Hmmm, maybe your right.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok, I finished soaking in the PEG. I soaked for 4 days, rinsed and now drying on my mantle in hte house. Will dry for a while and maybe will microwave to finish drying in next couple of weeks. May try to put finish before my next trip overseas next month. Not sure if I will make it however.

Anyway, here it is. Color should come out when finish if put on and anxious to see how the cherry looks finished. It has mostly the darker cneter red wood but also has some places with the outer white color and hope the contrast shows up well when complete. It measures about 10" in tall and 7" diameter. 

I wanted to turn another this weekend, but my garage is full of carpet that goes in my home. Carpet was started yesterday in my house and is supposed to be finished Monday. The last of Ike repairs is only a few days away. As things normally go, carpet was taller and had to remove every door in house and trim off the bottom because of different carpet length. Always something!!! uggg


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Very, very nice. That grain is going to jump out when you get that finish on! Great job!gb


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice!!! I can Not wait to see how the grain pattern looks after the final finsh!!!


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Lookin MIGHTY GOOD, Slip..Like the others, can't wait to see it with some finish on it. Grain patterns look super and bet the finish will make it pop... HURRY UP !!!! lol


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm with Tortuga - get on the stick.







Looks great and we're all waiting to see the final results.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Ditto the above comments Slip.... Anxious to see the final results.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Like everyone else, can't wait to see it POP with a finish. It's already pretty dark for new Cherry, ought to be killer !


----------

